# Anyone done the "Furminator Shed-less Treatment"?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has taken their German Shepherd to a groomer and gotten the "Furminator Shed-less Treatment" done and if so did it work? Did you notice less shedding? If so was it a lot less or just a little? Also what type of fur does your GSD have?

I was thinking of getting this done for Bianca, I thought it might help to keep her cooler in the summer and reduce the shedding some but I am not sure if it works well on GSDs or not.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know what the treatment is. I got a Furminator--it was pricey but worth it. I "furminate" every day in the spring and it is AMAZING!! The first few times I used it, I could have filled a garbage bag with all the fur I got off the dogs! THe more you use it, the less they have to shed, in my experience with it at home.,

Jennifer


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never heard of the Fuminator Shed-Less Treatment. during the heavy shedding season i brush my dog with a pin brush every other day. when i brush him i brush him in all different directions. not that
my brushing works because there's hair everywhere. 

sometimes i brush my dog in the woods. i let he hair fly in the woods for the birds. i'm not sure if i'm being green or littering.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I've seen the oriels in the kennel picking up the dog hair to line their nest. So in answer to your question doggieDaD, I would say your being green.
After all it is a natural product. It's protien and if you could rototill it into your garden it will break down and help build the soil.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I furminated Rafi and Cleo today and they both instantly lost weight!







I"m sure all my neighbors knew I was brushing Rafi b/c enough fur came off to make a couple of little Rafis and it was blowing all over the place. Hopefully the birdies are using it for their nests.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

one evening i was brushing my dog. we were near the road when i was brushing him. i was letting the fur fly thinking the passing
cars would blow it away. the next morning i'm coming out of the
house and my neighbor is coming out of his house. i quickly
step back into my house. as i look across the driveway i see
my dogs fur all over my neighbors lawn.



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI furminated Rafi and Cleo today and they both instantly lost weight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't mean the Furminator, I meant the whole "treatment" that they do at groomers. 
Example:



> Quote:FURminator Shed-Less Treatment
> 
> * Most pets that shed are double-coated breeds (Shepherd, Golden, Lab, Husky, etc.)
> * We use a technique called carding, which helps rid the pet's coat of the unwanted shedding hair
> ...


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

The groomers are marketting their use of the furminator tool and a hv dryer which do work in removing loose guard hairs and undercoat. They'll be doing the work for you and as it does take time they are charging a extra amount to cover that. You will notice a difference, if you are not doing it yourself, the effect will last 6-12 weeks (depending on the season and the type of coat) until the amount of new hair being shed approaches the same volume. 

There are shampoos and finishing products that are said to aid with shedding. However, as the furminator or any other carding tool is only meant to remove loose hair, any product that is supposed to loosen hair even more would not be something that I would want to use. Any good quality shampoo is all that is necessary IMO. Quality finishing products will also give the appearance and feel of less hair.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i have a furminator also, but find i do best with the shedding blade and my good long tooth rake with the wooden handle. the furminator just doesn't seem to get all the way down to the undercoat on storm. he has in between hair. no real long, but not real short. it favors the longer side though. it does work well though, if your dog's coat isn't super long. i think regular brushing is the key to minimizing shedding. also, the better quality food you feed, sometimes the shedding will be less. i notice that my dogs shed more on certain foods then on others. since i now do strictly raw at dinner and only a small amount of kibble in the am, i notice they are shedding much less. frequent bathing also encourages the undercoat to shed out more. so if you do bath often, you need to brush more often right after their bath.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Petsmart does a "Furminator Treatment package."

However, why buy the "package" one time when you can get the whole kit for $50??? (Shampoo, conditioner, Furminator, and more)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleHowever, why buy the "package" one time when you can get the whole kit for $50??? (Shampoo, conditioner, Furminator, and more)


They have a Furminator kit?! Someone at the dog park yesterday was just RAVING about the Furminator. He said he would even keep it in his car to let people try because he thought it was just THAT awesome. He has a GSD, so he knows what we're all going through. I'm still waiting for Jerzey to start dropping hair like crazy. Her first big shedding hasn't really started yet, but, then again, the weather hasn't been consistently warm either.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadsometimes i brush my dog in the woods. i let he hair fly in the woods for the birds. i'm not sure if i'm being green or littering.


Probably a little of both!







At any rate, eventually it's bio-degradeable!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I was told that even though the Furminator works great, not to do it to much because you can wind up with bald spots on your dog. Anyone ever heard of that? Also, to always go in one direction "with the grain" so to speak.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI was told that even though the Furminator works great, not to do it to much because you can wind up with bald spots on your dog. Anyone ever heard of that?


Yes, if you use it to much in one spot, it will create a "bald spot". I bought a FURminator and used it only once. I took a close look at the blade and realized it was just a clipper blade screwed to a handle and it basicly cuts the fur almost the same way as a stripping tool. So I choose not to use it on my dogs because of this. Many people love it, I will admit that it does get alot of the fur out, and would probably be benifitial when the dog blows their coat, but I just preffer to stick with my brush. If I have a client (as I am a groomer) who requests me to use it, then I will, otherwise, no.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elfwolfeI bought a FURminator and used it only once. I took a close look at the blade and realized it was just a clipper blade screwed to a handle and it basicly cuts the fur almost the same way as a stripping tool. So I choose not to use it on my dogs because of this.


Respectfully, I disagree that this tool cuts dog hair - it is not a stripping tool. The furminator does not use the cutting part of the clipper blade that sets the length, it is the comb part of the blade that is attached to the handle. Using a flea comb would have a similar effect if used at an angle to reduce depth.

However, I do agree that used incorrectly and to excess, this tool can remove too much hair on a GSD. GSDs have undercoat (which is shed seasonally for dogs kept in definite seasonal environments) and guard hairs (that shed based on the hair lifetime i.e. hair length and age) which are daily being lost.

As many of us keep our dogs indoors, the trigger for shedding undercoat is prompted anytime the dog feels warm, which means if indoors is measurably different to outdoors, shedding will increase. So, if a grooming tool removes loose hair on a dog that is ready to shed - too much coat may be lost.

Used appropriately, this tool is great!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Anyone done the "Furminator Shed-less Treatmen*



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleHowever, why buy the "package" one time when you can get the whole kit for $50??? (Shampoo, conditioner, Furminator, and more)
> ...


Go to Smartpak...I have a catalog with a free shipping code if anyone needs it, just pm me. I believe the shampoo is only $13


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadsometimes i brush my dog in the woods. i let he hair fly in the woods for the birds. i'm not sure if i'm being green or littering.
> ...


Fur is made of keratin, like hair, which takes a very long time to biodegrade. Think of mummies or pelts.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I used the comb only when Lobo (RIP) was blowing his fur. Other than that, I didn't need to use anything.


----------

